# Aster Challenger update



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Folks,

Just back from a visit to Japan to check on the status of some projects coming in 2013/2014 for the UK market. 

However while I was there I did see some large stocks of parts destined for Hans' UP Challenger. This included chassis parts, pipework and many excellent lost wax detail castings. Overall it all looks very promising.

Mr Fujii (President) advised me that I should expect delivery to my customers in October / November for kits and November for Factory Built-up models.

This is very exciting news for a very exciting model.

UK customers should note that I have ordered a couple of extra kits/RTR so if there is anyone in the UK who has not already registered then please get in touch.

Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
That is good to hear as to finalizing the delivery. Hans has on his website several photos of parts bins for the Challenger. Hope your projects are going well also.
Aster Hobby USA open the tab "Challenger" and scroll down the section to see the many parts
Challenger Parts


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

yipee... another two months to keep saving those pennies.
1,135,864... 1,135,865... 1,135,866 ...1,135,867 ...

i wonder how many of the 120 will be available and at what $?

by the way, for anyone getting the Challenger, if there are still Accucraft CA-1 cabooses available, you'll be sorry if you don't pick one up. once you remove the electric pickups (who need those anyway), it's a great looking and operating model.

cheers...gary


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By AsterUK on 17 Aug 2012 05:22 AM 
Hello Folks,

UK customers should note that I have ordered a couple of extra kits/RTR so if there is anyone in the UK who has not already registered then please get in touch.

Andrew

Failing that, I gather there are a couple of Canadian prospective customers who missed the deadline and were told 'no extras'!.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Stock market helping a little bit as well. Now that I have some idea of when to be at home, maybe I can take a short vacation and get away from this heat.
Charles has told me when to expect my coal fired K-4 and now the Challenger. I would bet there will not be any cancellations at this date and if what I have heard is correct ,on this side of pond all are spoken for.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I could use a couple extras.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Andrew-- do you have one saved for yourself?


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 17 Aug 2012 08:42 AM 

Failing that, I gather there are a couple of Canadian prospective customers who missed the deadline and were told 'no extras'!.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

David, I can't speak for Hans and Aster Hobby USA, but my advice to anyone not on the list who would like an Aster UP Challenger is contact your dealer or distributor PDQ!

In the Uk I ordered a couple of 'extra' kits knowing from experience there would be someone having forgotten to make a reservation would come along on the off chance. 

Just remember how much the Aster UP Big Boy is wanted all around the World and that is 30 years after it was produced! My advice is if you can beg, borrow or steal the $$$'s or £££'s then take a Challenger - you may long regret not having done so! 

Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

More photos on the Aster USA site click on Challenger to see updates on the parts, preparation going into the final stages of RTR and kits

Challenger Aster USA


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Charles. Looks like they are getting RTR done early. What do you think.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Art, 

Seeing these pictures gives one just a taste of how complex it is to build these Aster locomotives. The kits are to be completed and delivered first and then the staff will begin building the Factory-Builts. In any case, as Andrew pointed out, the kits aren't due until October and the F-Bs after that. 

Regards, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 24 Aug 2012 12:11 PM 
Looking good Charles. Looks like they are getting RTR done early. What do you think. 
i would imagine at least some models will be assembled out of production parts as they become available and following printed instructions since there is usually a preliminary errata sheet included with the kits. as daunting at all those parts look, Aster has a nice system of modularizing the construction so only a fraction of the parts need to be accounted for during any one construction section.

noting the picture with their standard size alcohol tank inside that huge tender cavity, i have a feeling this locomotive is going to make the Berkshire seem small.
cheers...gary


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 24 Aug 2012 02:47 PM 
Hi Art, 

Seeing these pictures gives one just a taste of how complex it is to build these Aster locomotives. The kits are to be completed and delivered first and then the staff will begin building the Factory-Builts. In any case, as Andrew pointed out, the kits aren't due until October and the F-Bs after that. 

Regards, 

Ross Schlabach I understand that has been policy in past but sure looks like some chassis have been assembled. Maybe I am just a wishful thinker.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Art, 
I count 15 assembled front frame assemblies, but only 14 rear frame assemblies. 
Oh dear! 
I wonder if that is ALL on the 120 (or whatever the number is) that are going to be RTR" 
Some of the bins have numbers like 140 and 142, which IF total number of parts in the bin, would suggest enough extras of parts to allow for defective parts, plus spares for the future. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

i wonder if any UP execs are getting one.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

UP Execs? 

Sure, if they sent their $1k deposit to Hans.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 24 Aug 2012 07:46 PM 
UP Execs? 

Sure, if they sent their $1k deposit to Hans. oh i'm sure they weren't comped, but seeing Aster had to meet with UP they were at least aware of the production.
if i were a CEO, i think i'd earmark one week's salary to pick one up.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

That would be more like two days pay at 1,720,000 annual salary. Not counting stock options and other bonuses.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Posted 8/23/2012. Painting of components, sorting parts for kits and assembly of RTR Challengers has started.*

David ,I just noticed the date on the RTR asswmbly.
Art


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand kits are being packed at this time.
Hans has been over to Japan to check on progress. Here he is checking out the production sample. I am sure David Leech will come up with an appropriate caption.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
A picture worth a thousand words!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some people will go to any lengths to keep steam oil off the track.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

it does seem to be a full length cover to keep the boiler clean.
looks to be pulling a hefty load of steel bars in those three cars, also.
are factory built models test run?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By AsterUK on 05 Oct 2012 05:29 AM 
I understand kits are being packed at this time.
Hans has been over to Japan to check on progress. Here he is checking out the production sample. I am sure David Leech will come up with an appropriate caption.


Well, thank you Andrew.
I was going to say that I am speechless, but here goes. ...
"They are hiding the fact that they painted it 'Duchess Blue' by accident!"
"It's a new inflatable Aster, prior to inflation."
"They didn't want Hans to see all the mistakes that they have made." 
"I paid a million bucks for THIS?!" 
"At least you get a 'T' handle out of the deal" 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

They cover concept cars to stop spy pictures being taken by other manufacturers.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 05 Oct 2012 10:18 AM 
They cover concept cars to stop spy pictures being taken by other manufacturers. 

Dan I so much hoped it was the Challenger locomotive but now that I know it is a concept car under the cover, I can understand Hans look on his face.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is a concept engine, then it is pulling a UP tender. That seems strange. Maybe it is my RTR and Hans did not want to get it dirty. Cannot tell the config of drivers.
LOL


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking more in the lines of Accucraft copying it and having it on the shelves in the next 2 weeks. Theirs would only be $1,550, and would make sales of the Aster challenger collapse. :>)


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

It amazes me the *time, effort* and *cash* that Hans puts into this hobby. If it were not for him, I doubt that we would have had another Aster American prototype since the mikado.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

well, thank you Andrew.
I was going to say that I am speechless, but here goes. ...
"They are hiding the fact that they painted it 'Duchess Blue' by accident!"
"It's a new inflatable Aster, prior to inflation."
"They didn't want Hans to see all the mistakes that they have made." 
"I paid a million bucks for THIS?!" 
"At least you get a 'T' handle out of the deal" 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada

Well done David, I knew you wouldn't let me down!

Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

From Aster website:
*Posted 10/08/2012 Challenger production nears completion with grey version painting / lettering and RTR assemblies. Shipment of first production kits expected last week October. *

Aster USA website


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/forsale/1_todaro/index.htm

...just in case the Aster isn't enough locomotive for someone.
following the square-cube law, it's actually a bargain in comparison.

cheers...gary


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Check Aster USA website for current status of Challenger: sooner than later....photos of shipping prep

Challenger Aster USA


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, gotta get that Hudson done!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 26 Oct 2012 10:07 AM 
Check Aster USA website for current status of Challenger: sooner than later....photos of shipping prep

Challenger Aster USA

Lookin good Charles. Can hardly wait.

Pics of K-4 lookin good as well.
Art Gibson


----------

